

My Boss on Britney Spears and e-commerce angel investing - fourstar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/29/tctv-in-the-studio-beautylishs-nils-johnson-emerges-from-the-valleys-shadows/

======
onlab
Go Nils! Super great guy and the biggest hustler.

